# Dottie Tools



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

No....What are Dottie tools?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

http://christy-ind.com/dottie/dottie_tools.php


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> No....What are Dottie tools?


 Use Google instead of asking.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Use Google instead of asking.


NO.....Why didn't the OP do that? Go back to Hackerville.


----------



## Murphy (Dec 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Use Google instead of asking.


whats Google?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Murphy said:


> whats Google?


 I think he is all mad because he did not find any deals at Home Depot or Lowes today.


----------



## Murphy (Dec 10, 2009)

william1978 said:


> I think he is all mad because he did not find any deals at Home Depot or Lowes today.


lol ha.. yea that is true.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Murphy said:


> whats Google?


Google it to find out.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

knowshorts said:


> Google it to find out.


 :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Murphy said:


> whats Google?


 
Google.:whistling2:


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

Never heard of Dottie tools but my supply house sells Dottie brand hardware.


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

We use the dottie tamper proof screwdrivers. ADI sells them. We use them for cameras and other security products. Very good tools.


----------



## cbruce73401 (Jul 16, 2008)

I went to the supply house yesterday and saw the unibits with replacable tips. Good idea but just wondering if they work before I shell out $80.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The only thing I've seen from Dottie is a 10-in-1 type tool, hanging on an end cap with their hardware display at a local supply house. Didn't impress me much, but it might be okay.

I don't really buy Dottie hardware, but for no particular reason. I generally buy Metallics, Inc. hardware. I like the cans they come in better.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Use Google instead of asking.


 
480 told me to take you to the gunshow with me so I could get a deal......
Im not sure how you are supposed to get me a deal but until you stop taking up for the troll I will just pay full price!:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> 480 told me to take you to the gunshow with me so I could get a deal......
> Im not sure how you are supposed to get me a deal but until you stop taking up for the troll I will just pay full price!:laughing:


 
...plus a 25% PITA fee. :whistling2:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

delete- wrong thread


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I use all kinds of Dottie stuff maybe I should try their tools for the hell of it.
I've worked with a lot of guys who call nail plates "dottie" plates.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

Got a Dottie Blade Sharpener at the supply house. Does a decent
job keeping the edge on tools. Dottie seems OK, but don't 
really know much about them.


----------



## Buck Parrish (May 7, 2009)

cbruce73401 said:


> I went to the supply house yesterday and saw the unibits with replacable tips. Good idea but just wondering if they work before I shell out $80.


They seem to get lost before they ware out.


----------



## Niven8 (Sep 19, 2009)

cbruce73401 said:


> I went to the supply house yesterday and saw the unibits with replacable tips. Good idea but just wondering if they work before I shell out $80.


They are pretty sharp and durable but for the price I prefer the Ideal titanium nitride when it comes to step bits.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I can't see paying $80 for a unibit. I get pissed when guys burn up a $30 bit, I'm pretty sure I would pop a vein with a $80 bit.


----------

